# :: ECS Tuning :: NEW!! C5 A6 2.7T ECS 2-Piece Direct-Fit Front Brake Rotors



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Light on weight. Long on looks. The new ECS Tuning 2-Piece front brake rotors combine the natural advantages of a cast iron braking surface with the weight savings and rapid heat dissipation of an aluminum hat.

Cast iron-gray and durable matte black hats create an eye-catching contrast that accents painted calipers behind open-faced alloy wheels.

These beauties have all the extras: black anodized hats, cross-drilled and slotted brake faces, and unlike OEM, directionally vaned rotors for better cooling and heat dissipation over stock.


*Stop with Confidence*

*Click HERE to order or for more information*


Fits:
Audi C5 A6 2.7T (2000-2004)

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

